# Oatmeal Cinnamon Soap



## yellowflower (Jul 20, 2007)

Ingredients:

      7.8 oz wt Castor Oil
      12.4 oz wt olive oil
      12 oz wt safflower oil
      38 oz wt Hydrogenated Soybean Oil
      9.2 oz wt lard

      30 fluid ounces water
      10.08 oz wt lye

      8 oz wt finely ground oatmeal was used as a filler
      1 tablespoon Ground Cinnamon as a colorant

Instructions:
In creating this soap I combined my lye solution, and oils at 120 degrees, and stirred to trace at 94 degrees. At trace I added my blenderized oatmeal and 1 tablespoon of Cinnamon to a large plastic measuring cup, and with a whisk combined them both together. Then I added three cups of my oil and lye solution, mixed well, and returned this mixture, back to my original mixture of oil and lye solution. The soap can be uncovered after 18 hours, and turned out of its mold in 24 hours. This recipe makes almost eight pounds of soap. It was left to cure for three weeks. This soap lathers well and is long lasting.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

nice recipe... i think we have a recipes area to put this in..


----------

